# L-R - From grinding to shot to cup!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Just sharing this vid again. It shows how I 'cut' the shot using my trusty spoon and shot glass (from the 2 minute mark.)


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

lot's of nice gear


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

That LR though, lovely longggg pour


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> That LR though, lovely longggg pour


Yo Soll


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Yo boots


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> Yo boots


If you want to see it in action @Soll it will be at the lever day


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> If you want to see it in action @Soll it will be at the lever day


Haha! I thought you were calling me 'it' for a minute


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

The spoon technique







Amazing.

One feedback: usually on LR it is better to finish the preinfussion of the whole puck, and the visible indicator of this is the first drop in the cup. In your case it would probably mean lower dose or coarser grind, otherwise the preinfussion might be too long.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

pj.walczak said:


> The spoon technique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long is too long?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> How long is too long?


As long as some of the tedious threads populating the forum at present


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I usually bend down and have a peer under when I make any adjustments but I am far too shy to appear in the shot


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Rhys said:


> How long is too long?


Any length of time wasted watching me pull shots is too long!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

More importantly how did the long pour taste?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Soll said:


> More importantly how did the long pour taste?


Superlative


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nice unhurried espresso luxury. You've got your routine down pat. I'd probably have drunk half of mine by then though haha!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Nice unhurried espresso luxury. You've got your routine down pat. I'd probably have drunk half of mine by then though haha!
> 
> ___
> 
> Eat, drink and be merry


Some things shouldn't be rushed


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

The art of the home barista beautifully demonstrated.

Every time I see a lever in action I end up thinking if you get in to this home coffee game for long enough you will inevitably end up with one.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree Kenny. That's why I'm not going to the lever day! I'm sure it'll get under my skin and I'm not in any position to scratch any itches for the foreseeable future. I'm well happy with my kit and don't wish to stoke unfulfillable desires. it would be like Jim Bowen on Bullseye "Look at what ya cudda won. BFH..."


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Ha ha wise move hotmetal


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hotmetal said:


> I agree Kenny. That's why I'm not going to the lever day! I'm sure it'll get under my skin and I'm not in any position to scratch any itches for the foreseeable future. I'm well happy with my kit and don't wish to stoke unfulfillable desires. it would be like Jim Bowen on Bullseye "Look at what ya cudda won. BFH..."


Nah just come along it will be fun and you will see that you still love your r58, these little old levers will not lure you!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha cheers Dave! I'm definitely not looking for my next machine but I always enjoy the Rave forum days and I am curious to see some of these old restored ones in the flesh.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

You seem to have some kind of film pasted to the top of the LR, to avoid scratching from objects placed there to warm up. Very good idea. What did you use?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mathof said:


> You seem to have some kind of film pasted to the top of the LR, to avoid scratching from objects placed there to warm up. Very good idea. What did you use?


It's my glass top









I think there's a thread somewhere with the sizes . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here you go! Post 109









https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38611-The-Postman-Always-Rings-Twice!/page11


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Or you could also use a personalised Mildred bar towel which nicely fit on an L1 and look great


----------

